

Ask HN: Does the Justin.tv domain appear to be parked for you, too? - vlad
http://www.justin.tv

======
jwilliams
Does for me too - weird.

Edit: A quick whois shows it was updated very recently.
<http://www.enom.com/whois/Whois.aspx?DomainName=justin.tv>

The "detailed" verisign whois doesn't appear to be working.

------
AndrewWarner
Looks good for me.

------
thepanister
No, it does not!

But it was down today, at least for me.

